# Treatment for kennel cough



## Christmas Crumpet (18 July 2008)

My whippet x patterdale was been showing signs of kennel cough since last night and I am 100% sure it is kennel cough. Now that I know I am unsure whether to still take her to the vets. They say they can't treat the viral infection but only the bacterial infection.

How on earth do they figure out which is which? And is there any point in taking her to be diagnosed when I already know she's got it? Is there any treatment bar cough syrup I can give her?

She is being kept isolated and away from all our other dogs. However, we've got a litter of Patterdale pups which were born 3 days ago. Is there anything extra we can do to avoid them catching it - i.e special disinfectant etc?


----------



## JennyAus (18 July 2008)

I would advise you take her to the vets, particularly with puppies about. When my bitch had kennel cough she was given anti biotics. You are right they can't treat the virus, but they can give anti-tussants (for coughing) and anti-inflammatories if the respiratory tract is inflammed.

Only other thing you can do is keep the dog warm and quiet, if they get excited that is usually when they cough more.

There are disinfectants you can use, but Im sorry I don't know the name - vet will know, maybe ring and ask? Also, complete isolation as far away as possible from pups as it is an airborne disease.

Hoep that helps, and hope she is better soon.


----------



## haycroft (19 July 2008)

benelin for chesty coughs...alot of dog owners uses this and some vets recommend it aswell,,,you can always give it a try

a dog can still catch Kennel cough once theyve had the KC vaccine as there many strains of KC


----------



## suzysparkle (20 July 2008)

My vet says the only thing that works is a homeopathic remedy. All ours go on it as a precaution when in kennels.....one time there was an outbreak and ours were the only ones not to get it. Inexpensive and non evasive. The standard vaccine isn't pleasant and not effective against all strains.


----------



## ebbs (24 July 2008)

Hi just read the post my 8 month old lab is due to go into kennels shortly and he has got to get the jab for KC but was wondering what the homeopathic remedy is called that you use suzysparkle


----------



## star (24 July 2008)

there are 2 components to KC - we cant treat the viral part but we can treat the bacterial part which means the dog only has to fight off the viral part.  this viral part has to run it's course.  we can also give anti-inflammatories to help ease the inflammation in the nose and throat.


----------



## Willie Gunn (9 May 2011)

suzysparkle said:



			My vet says the only thing that works is a homeopathic remedy. All ours go on it as a precaution when in kennels.....one time there was an outbreak and ours were the only ones not to get it. Inexpensive and non evasive. The standard vaccine isn't pleasant and not effective against all strains.
		
Click to expand...

2 of my labs have just developed kennel cough and would like to know of your homeopathic remedy please.  Thanks


----------



## Snowman81 (9 May 2011)

Sorry to hear that your dog might have kennel cough. My dog got this as a pup and it was awful. I would phone the vet for advice as sometimes it really gets the dog down and they need treatment to help them shake it off. I looked after my dog at home for a day or two but she got much worse, coughing up pflegm alot and went very listless, so she had a couple of jabs at the vet - one antibiotic, not sure what the other one was but it did the trick and she went quite quickly back to her normal self after a few days. Hope your dogs feeling better soon.


----------



## EAST KENT (9 May 2011)

The homeopathic remedy is Droseria 30c. It is put in the dog`s water ,more as a preventitive I believe. We nose vax the ones going to shows;if we get the blooming thing then I treat as we would ourselves,that is Benylin and maybe 1/2 aspirin for the soreness.If it persists beyond five days then Oxytetracyclin is the correct antibiotic for five days course.DO NOT take a coughing dog anywhere,esp the vet`s waiting room please!If you go to the vet ,keep it in the car and the vet can come out to it,it is very unfair to spread the virus.If elderly dogs,esp. with heart problems,or young nursing puppies get it it can be fatal.Be considerate!


----------



## Willie Gunn (10 May 2011)

Tried Benelyn but both dogs promptly sicked it up!  How on earth do you keep it down - mix it in food?  Luckily both dogs v. fit and hardly coughing but it would be nice to know if there it ever happened again.


----------



## pillion (10 May 2011)

My dogs got KC at a dog show, and were vaccinated, so its a bit pointless IMO

I kept them away from other dogs, and gave them Corvonia, and some Echinacea, took about 2 weeks


----------



## severnmiles (21 May 2011)

My worst half recommends Olive Leaf Extract, it's not cheap though.


----------



## CAYLA (21 May 2011)

Honey is good to coat the throat whe dogs are coughing badly.


----------

